# Generac GN-190 6.5 HP OHV "Bypass Oil sensor Switch"



## [email protected] (Jun 9, 2006)

Hello,

I am wondering if anyone knows how to bypass the oil sensor switch. I believe you have to take the two leads from the sensor and ground them out to the chasis on the pressure washer cart, but I am not sure. Does anybody know for sure how this is done? The engine kicked and ran for a few seconds and then sputtered to a stop. Maybe to much oil pressure kicked the switch which was grounded at one time. Does anybody know who originally built this engine? I believe it is around the mid-ninties in age. Thanks, Jon...


----------



## scrench (Dec 8, 2004)

clip the wire that goes to it all it does is complete a ground to the coil when it runs out of oil . if you ground the wire that goes to it will never get fire , cut it down close to the sensor or trace the wire and find where it runs to the kill wire that goes to the coil


----------

